# What's so great about BGE?



## timekiller

What sets this thing apart from a traditional charcoal grill or a lil smokey? I'm just curious, so please don't send a hitman to take me out. I have heard great things about the BGE, but don't see how it can be that much better than a $25 charcoal grill. Enlighten me for those that have one. What are the disadvantages of it? Can it sit directly on the ground, or does it need to sit on a base of some kind?


----------



## Splittine

People think you are lying to them but food does taste alot better on the Egg. Its more tender and moist. It can sit on the ground but I do recommend a stand, you can get one for $100 or so. There is no other grill on the market that can smoke a brisqet at low temp then cook ribeyes at 700' and do it with the ease of the BGE.I can cook on the same batch of coal 4 or 5 times before adding more. If you know someone that owns one buy some steaks and burgers and try it out. It is the best money Ive ever spent on anything cooking, I use mine at least 3 times a week and alot more when work is slower during the winter months. Hell we're going to bake a pound cake in ours, how many grills can you do that in? And if you buy a cheap $100 grill and it last a year or 2 then you have to buy another one it adds up. Drop $700 or whatever it is on a BGE and it will out last you.

Ask Jason about his, he was kinda skeptical a little like you at first and he posts BGE reports all the time on here. He will tell you its the best thing he owns?


----------



## Jason

Timekiller, it's kinda hard to say if you ever cook on one you'd buy it.....Like Chase said, I was skeptical about all the hype and now I kick myself fer not buying 1 years ago!!!! I enjoy every aspect about my egg and even joined a forum specifically fer folks who cook on the egg... http://www.eggheadforum.com 

I use to cook on a gas grill about 2-3 times a month, now I cook 3-4 times a week....I experiment on it, it's a smoker, grill, I just blackened some AJ on it the other night.... 

PRO's- Everything cooks wonderfully (experience helps) Dinner, desserts, appetizers Very little use of lump coal. Exterior of the grill gets hot but would not scoarch you like a metal grill so it's safer fer kids. Cooks quickly due to it being sealed tight and convection works in. Maintain long term temperatures (great fer smoking) I kept a brisket steady fer 17 hours! Cleanup consists of the grill grate, any drippings usually cook away, and empty the firebox of ash (easy). The egg has a GREAT warranty, if bought new. It is an attractive grill. I'm sure there are some I am forgetting.......

CON's- Cost's (My large w/ all acc. was $750 but will last a lifetime.) We usually went through a $350 grill every 5 years. Once you cook on 1 and figure it out, you kick yourself fer not getting 1 years ago. Once you get 1 and get use to it, you'll want another 1!!!

Go to the egghead forum and just look around at everything the egg does. Ifin you are at a place in life where you can afford 1, get 1. Heck even used 1's retain their value, if you don't like it...you could probably get most your money back ifin you sold it....

Good Luck!


----------



## Folmar

The egg maintains temp very well and I have not had issues with flare ups(even while cooking chicken thighs). I loaded it with charcoal sunday night and started cooking a boston butt at 10 pm 210 degrees never adjusted it went to bed got up and checked it at 8 am still 210 degrees. Once you get used to cooking on it you will not be sorry you got it. I cook on mine every chance I get. Also great with the high temp cooks like steak and tuna. Well worth the money in my opinion. Go see Sky at Escambia Electric Motor.


----------



## WW2

Anyone got a good website that has everything BGE with pricing?


----------



## billyk

I had alot of the same reservations about a BGE as some of the above folks have. Why spend 500-600 bucks on an egg, when I can do the same with a cheaper product. 

I purchased one almost a year ago now, from Sky down at Escambia Electric Motors, and I'll make you the same offer that I have made other folks, and the same offer the LiteCatch made me when I was on the fence about buying one.

You buy an Egg, use it for a month, don't like it, and I'll buy it from you !! Just bring me your receipt, and the egg, and I'll give you the cash !! LiteCatch still has just his one egg, and I still have just one egg !! Look on Craigslist for a used egg...doubt you will find one !! In fact I just did a search on craigslist, got 11 hits since Apr 23, 4 of which were looking for a used egg to purchase, and 2 announcing that there used egg had sold !

I love cooking on mine. You can try to dry out a piece of meat, but you won't be able to ! About the only Cons to an egg that I can think of is that since they are ceramic, they can be broken ! Also since they form a good seal when closed, you can burn the hell out of yourself if you open one to fast...sorta a mini back draft type thing happens. The rush of fresh oxygen into the fire makes for some rapid growth of the fire, and can follow the path of the oxygen back to your hand....so wear a glove when opening the egg if it has been slow cooking for a while !!

The egg also does an amazingly good job of maintaining a low temp for a long period of time. When I slow cook a roastof some kind, I spend about an hour getting the temp just right. Hour starts from the initial liting of the fire, till Ihit and maintain the target temp. Then it's like the Ronco commercials, set it and forget it !!

I have cooked cakes, cobblers, roasts, steaks, ribs, boston butts, pizza....anywhere from 225, to 700

Drop me a PM, i'm thinking of doing a Standing Rib Roast this weekend and if you want to travel to Pace, you are welcome to dine with my family !! Hell anybody else want to come, drop me a line !!....gotta call Oakes and see if he has some prime rib on hand !!


----------



## WW2

So, what makes the BGE better than the Primo grills.


----------



## Nat

> *timekiller (30/05/2010)*What sets this thing apart from a traditional charcoal grill or a lil smokey? I'm just curious, so please don't send a hitman to take me out. I have heard great things about the BGE, but don't see how it can be that much better than a $25 charcoal grill. Enlighten me for those that have one. What are the disadvantages of it? Can it sit directly on the ground, or does it need to sit on a base of some kind?


You can't comparea BGE to a $25.00 grill................

most el cheapo charcoal grills are impossible to cook a good meal 

you constantly are adjusting the grill height or the damper and your food taste like an ashtray

most rust out in a couple seasons

The best way to put it, is this

with the BGE you can cook with finesse, and to perfection every time









if you don't want a big ole table, taking up all your porch space,,,,,get the nest


----------



## Jason

> *WW2 (02/06/2010)*So, what makes the BGE better than the Primo grills.


I don't think Primo has a warranty like the egg, and when I looked at Primo---their prices were 150+ more then the egg. Can't beat Sky's price on the egg!!!


----------



## bertram31

I've had the Primo XL Oval for a couple years and love it. My son sold his egg to get a Primo mainly because of the extra cooking area. The place on Gulf Beach Hwy has a good deal on them. Both are good, Just a matter of prefference.


----------



## ?MEGA

the primo, kamado, etc do not have anywhere near the "eggcessories" as BGE does.


----------



## finfan

Primo comes out of the crate assembled and is made in the USA!


----------



## chris592

Well the egg comes from the usa too.If you get a chance go to eggfest in october its unreal


----------



## swhiting

I don't own one, but a coworker does and I love when she brings food in that's cooked on her BGE. I can taste the difference.

Also, I'm glad you tempered your post with a question and not a derogatory statement about the BGE. You would fare better with some of these guys by talking bad about their momma or wife than you would their BGE


----------



## timekiller

I have nothing bad to say about the BGE other than it is pricey. I have never cooked on one, or seen one in person for that matter. I hear a lot of guys at work praising it, and saying it is the best thing ever. As it is right now, I don't do a lot of outdoor cooking because of work or time restraint, so I can't 100% justify buying one. However, if I ever get to where I can work just one job, or have days off during the week, then I might be able to convince the wife that we need one!


----------



## Sushi maker

Best thing I ever bought It sears at 750 and smokes at 180 I even did a mackeral cold smoke with a place setter add on


----------



## boatnbob

*Paid about $350 for my Large off of CL*

I like the control of the temperature that you get with the GE. My mech had a Primo and he was equally happy. I like the size and function of the Primo, but for my price, the GE wins easily. 

What I learned is you HAVE to clean it properly for it to function correctly. After two cooks outs that went fine, the third time and fourth almost had me cursing it. You have to remove the dust from the clogged ports and from the bottom collection. I keep surgical gloves handy for this. Once you learn the proper ART of cooking on it, you will be hard pressed to go back to a Weber or regular grill. 

Like others, I have cooked pizza's, boston butts, seared terrific steaks on them, cooked salmon fillets, ... It is also very economical on coal consumption as alluded to. An extra benefit is that the outside stays way cooler than a conventional cooker/smoker. 

I was lucky and found mine on CL immediately after it was posted and I high tailed it over to fetch it before it disappeared. A little pricey for new, but you will not be disappointed. Try putting a WTB Green Egg in CL and see what you get. You never know especially around Xmas time when people need $$$ for gifts.

Cheers,


----------



## spear em

i owned a large BGE for several years. yes-sir it is a cooking machine. when i moved i sold it to dear friend of mine who loves it as well. when i bought my new house, the first thing i wanted was another BGE. thats when i found out about the Big Steel Keg. i bought one and i have not looked back. i can do low and slow @ 185 to 220 for hours with one helping of charcoal or i can sear a ribeye @ 700. it came with a cast iron grate, didnt have to buy one, and an upper rack. twice the cooking space. it also came with a stand. i did not have to buy a "nest" or build a table. the stand has heavy duty wheels and i can move my keg around without any problem. it is conected to the stand with square tubing and a hitch pin. oh yea, it also came with a receiver adapter and i can slide it into the receiver hitch on my truck and away we go. i did not like their diffuser, method of direct or indirect heat, so i went with what i know worked, i bought a large plate setter for a BGE. it fits perfectly. had i never owned a BGE i would have not know that. i would never say anything negative about the BGE because i served up a many of fine meals from mine and it never let me down. i just got more bang for my dollar with the Big Steel Keg. its just a matter of preference. my dad still swears by his gasser!!!!! go figure.


----------



## Sushi maker

Does it have a lifetime warrenty?


----------



## spear em

Sushi maker said:


> Does it have a lifetime warrenty?


i am not compairing chevy to ford here. but i am not worried about it cracking like a clay pot either. and yes the eggs do crack, not all of them but some do just like anything else man made. my advance auto break pads have a life time warranty but they will adventually need to be replaced. forty years from now a life time warranty want be a big deal to me on a grill because i will be 82 years old.


----------



## Sushi maker

Wow it must be cool having a centurian for a parent lotsa cool stories I am sure


----------



## HisName

took the plunge last week. I bought the Large from the Electric Place on Main St.
It was the best price in town. $599.
I also bought the $49 ceramic Insert that does the Convection thingy.
The electric starter for $20 is fantastic. 7 minutes and it is ready to be unplugged .
So far I am just learning to use it. My Ribs turned out perfect but i got them a little hot and over cooked. I like the screen that protects against sparks but should have closed off more air..
today I smoked a Turkey breast while I was away. I turned the vents almost closed and when I came home 4 hours later I put it in aluminum foil and covered it with a lot of towels. 5 hours later it was still hot and very , very moist. I think This will work well for me.


----------



## jim t

Be sure to rake the dust out from on top of the grate after each use...

Rake out the dust on the underside after every bag of coal. That's actually not quite often enough though but a good reminder.

Have fun and share a pic and a recipe when you find a good 'un.

Jim


----------



## Sushi maker

Way cool Hisname I know you may find this nuts but I truely believe the VERY best baked potatoes are from the BGE, My wife loves them too.


----------

